# Red Dot sightglass on transmission.



## Masked Man (Jul 27, 2020)

While performing scheduled fluid change the Red Dot drained out okay. Refilling became a problem as the Red Dot did not respond to rising fluid level. Only after new fluid was hot did it respond. Apparently, there is a problem with surface tension of new cold fluid and the small Red Dot. A dipstick or threaded and plugged check hole would be more reliable.


----------

